# Honkers in wheat stubble



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Here are some shots of the pit we have been using for the last week. I decided to use the Flutterwing goose today to make sure and have the geese land directly in from of us so all the guys would get good shots without any muzzle blasts. It worked out good and you can tell by the smiles that a good time was had by all. Paul


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow!! is right! nice work pits look damn cool! Nice work!! :beer:


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

nice looking pits Paul, dad and i just finished doing ours this weekend. Spent over a day and a half put it looks pretty dang good, have only the lids to finish up. Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that is so cool how did you build it?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bad-Friggin-Ace! :beer:

Now That's Concealment!


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually I have 10 of these pits. I have another one in that wheat stubble field and if the geese get wise to the location of one pit, we simply move to the other one. I have modified these over the years to take advantage of the things that the geese don't like to go near. Such as square lids and protrusions above ground. Now, don't get me wrong, I have hunted plenty of geese out of our Maximus blinds which stand 4 feet high and 13 feet long. But nothing beats a good inground blind when the geese get a little owly. Paul


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have always wondered. Like in your case you just farm over them? Do you have some big Cement covers you put down? Or what?


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Very cool. Couldn't even tell where they were in the first pic. You must farm around them and hide them at hunting time right? 10 pits is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I have always wondered. Like in your case you just farm over them? Do you have some big Cement covers you put down? Or what?


yeah i am curious about that too. do you have to fill them in or what?


----------



## buckgun'r (Oct 9, 2008)

wow..those are nice pic's...and pritty cool blinds...how did you make them..im very curious about that..


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

those are permanent pits that we leave in all year. We put a pvc pipe in each corner when the field is farmed. They are made out of treated 2x4s and plywood. The tops are also plywood so we can staple things to the tops. When the crop is planted, we reinforce the tops with verticle boards and then we can run the out side of the grain drill over them. The grain drill is 28 ft. wide. When I chopped around the pit. I actually backed the chopper right over the pit as the wheels are 10 feet apart on the copper. Paul


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

u should bring me hunting with you.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats pretty damn cool, I wish we could have pits like that


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

those are awesome itd be awesome to hunt out of something like that


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cool pits!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like those!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

Very Rad ! Where do you do most of your hunting ?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looks awesome! Those must be some high-pressure birds you have out there!

Well done!

Chris


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

That looks sweet....


----------

